

SimpleAI: Artificial Intelligence with Python - fisadev
http://simpleai.readthedocs.org/

======
hcarvalhoalves
Very interesting, but the code example used in the documentation is pretty
poor:

    
    
        from simpleai.search import SearchProblem, astar
    
        GOAL = 'HELLO WORLD'
    
        class HelloProblem(SearchProblem):
            def actions(self, state):
                if len(state) < len(GOAL):
                    return list(' ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ')
                else:
                    return []
    
            def result(self, state, action):
                return state + action
    
            def is_goal(self, state):
                return state == GOAL
    
            def heuristic(self, state):
                # how far are we from the goal?
                wrong = sum([1 if state[i] != GOAL[i] else 0
                            for i in range(len(state))])
                missing = len(GOAL) - len(state)
                return wrong + missing
    

Among other things, why create a class and hardcode the GOAL as a constant?

~~~
fisadev
It's just illustrative, to understand how you give the information needed to
run one of the algorithms.

May be we can think of a better example, will try :)

------
mikle
This is awesome. I really want to play with some AI lib and all of the ones I
tried have way too many problems compiling on Windows. pip install them fails
too. I don't want to spend time compiling libraries.

This one just worked. This is the Python way.

~~~
ddorian43
Have you tried active python? Pypm install has many libraries compiled for
windows.

~~~
mikle
I totally forgot about it. You are right, I might give some of the more
hardcore ones after I'm done playing with this one. Thanks!

------
alok-g
See also: <https://code.google.com/p/aima-java/>

